
Ask HN: How do you build an activity/news feed with Firebase for iOS? - davidcoronado
I&#x27;m a total noob when it comes to iOS programming. I&#x27;ve built an iOS app using Swift that captures a user&#x27;s video and I&#x27;m using Firebase as my backend. I&#x27;m trying to figure out how to create a user activity&#x2F;news feed of all of my users videos. Do you know of any swift tutorials or suggestions?
======
abannin
The tutorials from Firebase are helpful, and Ray Wenderlich has some good
content.

~~~
davidcoronado
Thanks, I'll check them out!

